# Non Fading Red Exterior Paint



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

No-one can answer that. See, it's not a question of not having spent enough money on a product to get better performance and it's a falacy to think it is. Like so many other things, the final product is the result of ten times the work in preparation...heard that haven't you? Well painting is all of that, maybe not that drastic but certainly it is reasonable to say that the final coat of paint to be about 20% of the total work in prepping a paint job for the paint. More or less, of course, but people think "it's just a paint: the more I spend the better result. Better buy the $25/gallon stuff from Walmart than the $15 dollar/gallon stuff from Target" 
:no:

Plus we have no idea of what you did, what you used, what feelings you have for prepping, the type of wood, etc etc so we have no idea what you should change to change the result. Paint stores wouldn't be needed if all they had to do was sell paint. So then just why do they exist?

Painting a house every year doesn't make sense...analyse your entire process with the ingredients and bring that to a specialist. :yes:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Seems like another failure with Behr paints? Really every year. Maybe every five years at best. Use better paint. Benjamin Moore latex will do you fine.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Think about putting a UV clear coating over your house if you really have the kind of need to paint it every year. This sounds really weird to me though. 

"Chalking" is a natural way in which oil based paints continue to express themselves over the entire lifetime they are on something. This process could look like fading I would suppose. 

Are you using decent paint every year or box store crap? Did you ever prepare or prime the surface?


----------



## NOAHDogs (Apr 13, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Think about putting a UV clear coating over your house if you really have the kind of need to paint it every year. This sounds really weird to me though.
> 
> "Chalking" is a natural way in which oil based paints continue to express themselves over the entire lifetime they are on something. This process could look like fading I would suppose.
> 
> Are you using decent paint every year or box store crap? Did you ever prepare or prime the surface?


---

This fella is right about using a UV Clear coating over your house paint job.

I found this Clear Coat Product on Amazon.com, a special order item -
Rust-Oleum 242057 Painters Touch Quart Latex, Gloss Clear
$60 bucks a quart also,
1. Power Sand with a very course grit of sandpaper: 60-90grit strong paper.
2. Use Sears Weatherbeater Exterior Primer: Sandable if need perfect smooth.
3. Use Sears Waatherbeater Exterior Semi Gloss (Red Velvet: true red color)
4. Rust-Oleum 242057 Painters Touch Quart Latex, Gloss Clear

Sears Weatherbeater Ultra Semi Gloss: Lifetime Guarantee even against fading. However, if you want the house paint job to always look like you just painted it: Be sure to use the "Rust-Oleum 242057 Painters Touch Quart Latex, Gloss Clear".

Only Clear Coat has is non porous or the closest too it;
For this reason Clear Coat does not allow weather to permeate inside pours and break up the paint's shine.

I know these things because I am the best painter in the world:
I always spend hours and hours researching new products and
customers refer to me above everyone else always.

Don't spare the difference of the investment in these quality paints.
The proper prep work usually cost 10 times more than the paint materials.
Also paint will peel if it gets to thick from painting again and again, then
you really have a terrible job scrapping all the old paint off with a paint scrapper or expensive paint grinders and they dull out everytime you hit a nail or screw which is continually, then the replaceable paint cutters are at least 10-20 bucks a piece.

In summary: Prep and Paint perfect, spare no expense and do it just once in a Lifetime. It is the cheapest way to make this type of house maintenance last.

Don't listen to retail sales people,
folks that sit behind a counter all day, do not see how their old jobs keep from fading.
(Take the cheapest red paint you can find and hot laminate it between 2 layers of the plastic, sealing it off from the air, now wait 20 yrs and you will not see it fade, because their is no oxidation from the air.)
Another words clear coat the colors that you don't want to fade.

Always consult with an expert that actually uses products themselves in the field, over sales people behind a counter.

Sincerely Greg and NOAHDogs
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Reds are very prone to fading. Are you using a fire-engine red or a toned-down one? In either cane you should find a high-quality, 100% Acrylic paint that is suitable for wood. Acrylics will out-perform the typical alkyd enamel that is on the market. Of course, with CARB involved, you won't find oil paints in your market anymore. With a good quality acrylic, I would not advise a clear coat. Look how nice clear coats have performed for the auto industry.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Paint seems to know the REAL issue here!

I've been on the Retail side of paint for a decade now.
We strive to be a very knowledgeable staff, and do research on many paint issues, etc. 

Bottom-line:
* There IS NO FADE-PROOF Red/Magenta-type color.
* It DOES NOT EXIST. Fading WILL happen.
* Yes....some brands will fade SLOWER than others, but they ALL will fade.
* The main reason is that Reds are "Artificially created" colorants. Vivid...yes. Fade-proof....NO.
* Most other colorants are "Mineral" based...actually from the Earth.

Painting every year is sheer nonsense, and could lead to other issues, like trapping moisture in the structure.

"Clearcoats".
Absolute BUNK for exterior paints!
If the SUN can see a color....it WILL fade.
"U/V-resistant" coatings can slow fading down....A LITTLE....VERY little.

Faron


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You guys realize this thread is 3 years old?

Not that it is not relevant but


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ooops!!*

<<< Ahem >>>

Guess I'm one of "those" Guys...who ALSO didn't catch that!!!!!!
(I usually notice that, but not this time!!)

CN-
That's a seriously nice lookin' set of pics on that site!!
Seems like AWESOME work!
Did you at least have a hand in it....:whistling2::laughing: ?!?!?

Faron


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> <<< Ahem >>>
> 
> Guess I'm one of "those" Guys...who ALSO didn't catch that!!!!!!
> (I usually notice that, but not this time!!)
> ...


 
NO, I bought that site about 10 years ago for $150 and have not spent a penny since. Unfortunately the lady I bought it from has disappeared and I have no input in it, so it just sits there. I get maybe 2 or 3 jobs a year from it.


----------

